# Craftsman Router 315.17492 any good?



## michael.spirito (Feb 27, 2014)

There's a contractor selling a craftsman router model number 315.17492. Is it any good, is it worth looking into? I can't find any information online about it. He's selling it for $50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Mine was $40 new with a case.... mine was fine, but many have holding height. They're also limited to 1/4" collet IIRC. That's not $50 well spent IMO. The new Cman routers are actually a lot better IMO.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd pass. Even the new 59 dollar craftsman would be better


----------

